# New spindle



## matthewsx (Nov 5, 2020)

Mounted the new spindle and motor on my CNC mill/drill project.




John


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 5, 2020)

Is that the sewing machine servo motor you were talking about getting?


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 6, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Is that the sewing machine servo motor you were talking about getting?



Yes it is, $98 shipped. I just ordered pulleys today, will wait to order a belt once I get them installed.

John


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 6, 2020)

So what do you think of it?


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 7, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> So what do you think of it?


It looks like it will do the job and it's as much power as I had before. It'll have a 5:8 ratio with a 30T on the motor and a 48T on the spindle which shouldn't be an issue. Will know for sure in a week or so when I get everything hooked up.

John


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 7, 2020)

Ever since someone updated an ancient thread about using one on a little lathe like my 9x20 I’ve been very curious about it. Not only does it sound like a good setup for my lathe, but even better for my bead roller. The idea of having a foot controller and being able to have good torque at super low speed is just what I’m looking for. That and relatively cheap 

Where are you finding the cog pulley and belts?


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 7, 2020)

Yeah, it seemed like a good solution for my application. Time will tell but it appears to be a solid unit.

The pulleys like everything else are on ebay









						1pc XL 30T Timing Belt Pulley Synchronous Wheel 15mm Bore For 10mm Width Belt  | eBay
					

Bore: 15mm. Tooth width: 11mm (for 10mm width timing belt). Fixing grub screw: M5 2.



					www.ebay.com
				




I'll wait until they get here to order belts which will probably come from McMaster Carr.


John


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks for the link. Cog belts seem a really deep subject and one of those things that nomenclature will trip a noob like me up.

it would seem we are also working at opposite ends of the speed spectrum. Especially with the bead roller. I will be mostly working very slow needing lots of torque where I get the impression CNC is hi rpm. Sewing machines use lots of low end but not for extended periods I don’t think. It’s all very interesting.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 7, 2020)

The cog belts aren't too tough to decipher, these are 10mm wide and have a 5mm pitch, I'll be getting one from McMaster once I measure the length I need.

https://www.mcmaster.com/drive-belts/t-series-dust-free-timing-belts/ 

The speed/torque thing is why I wanted a servo drive unit, I eventually see this machine doing everything from running 1/8" router bits in plastic to power tapping holes in steel. I may end up with a better unit and drive but for right now I think this one will do what I need and not break the bank,


John


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 7, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> The cog belts aren't too tough to decipher, these are 10mm wide and have a 5mm pitch, I'll be getting one from McMaster once I measure the length I need.
> 
> https://www.mcmaster.com/drive-belts/t-series-dust-free-timing-belts/
> 
> ...


That’s a tough spread to cover for sure. It’s a challenge to engineer this kind of thing all with one drive. I look fwd to updates on your progress! I have had so many projects in the way of completing the bead roller but it’s time has come. I opted to go with what have for low speed hi torque but not till I actually run it will I see how it will all shake out. I’m using a HF hand held pipe threader that I’ve been using to power other high torque machines like my rock sifter and hopefully pipe bender also. This sewing machine motor might be a better solution for the beader and pipe bender.


----------

